# #1 or #2?



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Tiki Island is in the background. Anyone see their house? JK

I may make a 3rd picture and make a set out of all of them.
I think it would make a cool wall hanging.
I think Rippinlips and I are on the same track tonight.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I think the first one. Looks like your sensor needs to be cleaned also.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

I really like the black and white or #2


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

I like the second one. Great frame work also.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I cleaned the camera twice today. I think I over saturated the picture which made it spotty.

Thanks for pointing that out.
Here's another with no photo editing. No specks or dots.





Donnie Hayden said:


> I think the first one. Looks like your sensor needs to be cleaned also.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I like the second one better. The background buildings are more subdued drawing the eye to the birds in the foreground.


----------



## TEXAS ANGLER (Jul 30, 2008)

#2 DEFINITLY HAS A VINTAGE LOOK
#1 CAPTURES THE MOVEMENT TO ME..
BIRDS AND WATER ARE CLEAR HOUSES A LIL DISTORTED..I LIKE #1


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

#2


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

#1 FO SHO


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

#2 for me, looks like #1 had the white balance off, like it was set on tungsten 0r something.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

#1 for me


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

I really like #2.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

1st


----------

